# How can I connect to my Directv Tivo with Crossover cable??



## jpz2 (Mar 10, 2007)

I've checked around the forums and internet and have seen many different ways. Tried them all and can't seem to get it to work. I go into my pc and setup Internet Connection Sharing so that my PC will give my Directivo an IP. But then I can't Ping the beast. I am getting lights on the adapator...which I think is a linksys, it was one of the recommended on the forums so I know that isn't the issue. And besides I've had this unit on my network for a long time, I just recently decided to upgrade the Harddrive and now I am having tons of problems. Thanks to anyone if they can give me a few pointers. I just want to connect to this unit so I can set a static IP so I can find it without needing the crossover.

Thanks.


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

If you've had this unit on your network for a long time, then why are you trying to use a crossover cable now? I'd make sure it was connected (hard wired) through a router instead and then use the router's web interface to see if it is pulling an IP address over DHCP. Using a crossover cable only complicates the matter.

Also, how do you plan on setting the static IP? Do you have access to the network setup screen on the DirecTivo?


----------



## jpz2 (Mar 10, 2007)

I had originally tried to just connect this through my router hard wired but couldn't pull the IP. This is a unit I used Ptvnet and Instantcake on so if I can use Tivowebplus via crossover to get to the unit I can then change to a static IP......I'm just wondering if it was a successful image creation to begin with as to why I can't connect to it over the network. But I do get activity on the USB/NIC adaptor which tells me it should be working.....I don't know just ticking me off a bit.


----------



## T1V0 (Jun 14, 2006)

two words : serial cable

you can set your network params in mfs using serial bash

it would be a good idea to patch tivoapp to reveal the network setup screens for future use


----------



## jpz2 (Mar 10, 2007)

T1VO,

thanks for the info. Issue is it's a DSR704 and there isn't a serial port at least that I know of. Maybe I'll just put the old Harddrive in and be happy with an 80gb drive instead of the new 500..


----------



## djl25 (May 26, 2005)

It has an 1/8" serial connector on the back. There are a lot of posts around that show you how to make the cable and if you have an old digital camera you might even already have it. There's a diagram here:
http://www.dvrplayground.com/forum/thread/10861/Null-modem-cabel-specs/



jpz2 said:


> T1VO,
> 
> thanks for the info. Issue is it's a DSR704 and there isn't a serial port at least that I know of. Maybe I'll just put the old Harddrive in and be happy with an 80gb drive instead of the new 500..


----------



## jpz2 (Mar 10, 2007)

Checked it after I posted, so my bad on the mistake. Thanks a million for the help.


----------



## jpz2 (Mar 10, 2007)

Does anyone know if the serial cable offered by tivo is a null modem cable? Also, I don't believe the link shown for the DIY is for a null modem cable I think I saw that somewhere on dvrplayground because the Tivo one isn't a null modem but I could be wrong... Thanks.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The TiVo cable is not a Null. You need a gener changer and a null adapter (or one that does both) to use that cable for serial bash.


----------



## jpz2 (Mar 10, 2007)

alright I've got the cable and a pc with the serial port but I can't for the life of me get the 2 to connect. I've followed the tivohelp directions but those don't seem to work. Anyone who does this want to enlighten me? It's a directv DSR 704 if that will make any difference.

Also is the cable listed here a null modem? It says it is but I thought I heard somewhere that it wasn't.
http://www.dvrplayground.com/forum/thread/10861/Null-modem-cabel-specs/

Thanks,


----------



## tyrant32 (Apr 18, 2010)

The best easy way is you use normal enthernet cable and crossover adapter.
ethernetcablewiring.com/crossover-adapter
Here you can find more information.


----------

